# Sinus trouble following TX??



## MaybeBaby79 (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi girls, I'm a blast from the past but I still see some familiar names on here. I've an odd question for anyone who has been through treatment & used the sprays to down regulate. Have you had any sinus trouble since?  My treatments were in 2012 & 2013. I remember at the time I felt the sprays annoyed my sinuses but thought nothing more of it as I was too involved with the rest of my treatment cycle etc. However, I've been troubled with sinus problems ever since & it's just recently dawned on me it could go back to those sprays!  I'd do it all again in a heartbeat as I now have a gorgeous 2 year old daughter but I'm just curious if anyone has experienced the same?


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Maybe baby I had bother with them at the time but not since. It sounds very unusual.


----------



## MaybeBaby79 (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks for your reply Patbaz, I'm probably clutching at straws as I'm stick of them troubling me.  I'm so happy to see your good news.  I remember you from before & you were very helpful in guiding me through treatment xx


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Thanks maybebaby. Still very anxious but absolutely delighted.


----------

